# How to play black ops multiplayer online?



## Ankur

I just play offline games, I want to play on internet against gamers all around the world.
I have played online but not using my home connection, but from a Gaming Zone.
How do I setup my home desktop to play online?
How much internet speed do I require?


----------



## SuperDuperMe

just sonnect to the internet, allow black ops and punkbuster through your firewall. load up black ops, choose multiplayer, seartch for server, join server and away you go.


----------



## Dystopia

Judging from the speedtest result you go, you should be fine. As mike said, connect to the internet, startup the game, and when your firewall gives you crap, tell it to allow the game. Then you can go to multiplayer and join a server. Try joining servers with less than 150 ping, because when you join, the ping will increase a lot, and chances are you will get kicked.


----------



## russb

Dont forget he will have to go through Steam if he is playing on PC.


----------



## lion149

wow, that is a slow internet connection!


----------



## Ankur

Will I get lag or anything? 
Also uploading videos on YouTube say 200 MB video takes ages almost an hour.


----------



## SuperDuperMe

you should be ok dude, just sttick to servers in your country , i game on a broadband dongle and im usually ok

try to avoid gaming at peak times, like when everyone gets home from work/school


----------



## Neverton

Ive been thinking about going online with the game to play with others but,i was wondering.Is it free?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Neverton said:


> Ive been thinking about going online with the game to play with others but,i was wondering.Is it free?



If you have the game, then yes. If not, then you have to buy the game first.


----------



## salvage-this

Ankur said:


> Will I get lag or anything?
> Also uploading videos on YouTube say 200 MB video takes ages almost an hour.



I play MW2 and BFBC2 on this connection :gun:






I don't normally get lag.  But when I do I just swap servers.  That usually fixes it.


----------



## Neverton

Good.Now i know i don't have to pay more to play with others,Thanks for answering.





voyagerfan99 said:


> If you have the game, then yes. If not, then you have to buy the game first.


----------

